# المناهج التعليمية لقسم الهندسة البحرية بكليات الهندسة والكليات التقنية



## Saber Rizk (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أقدم لكم أطيب التهنئة لافتتاح منتدى تخصص الهندسة البحرية, وأدعو الله العلي القدير رب العرش العظيم لكل المشاركين بالتوفيق.
أود أن نتشارك ونتناقش لتقديم أفضل الحلول لتطوير مناهج الهندسة البحرية بكليات الهندسة والكليات التقنية والمعاهد الفنية.
وأيضاً .. تقديم مقترحات وتصورات حول أحدث وأفضل أنظمة المحاكيات التعليمية والتدريبية Simulation Systems للتخصص وأجهزة المعامل والمختبرات وأجهزة القيااسات , وكذلك البرامج والمناهج التعليمية بواسطة الكمبيوتر .. والبرمجيات المتاحة والمفيدة لهذا التخصص
ولكم كل الدعاء والتحية .. ولكل أسرة المنتدى والمشاركين
مهندس / صابر رزق إبراهيم
[email protected] / www.ues-egypt.com


----------



## علاءحرب (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أقدم لكم أطيب التهنئة لافتتاح منتدى تخصص الهندسة البحرية, وأدعو الله العلي القدير رب العرش العظيم لكل المشاركين بالتوفيق.


----------

